# Crazy long shot: can you help me contact this celeb?



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

One of my maternity tees is for women carrying twins -- and there are so many celebrities carrying twins right now! 

I know this is a crazy long shot: but does anyone know how to contact Marcia Cross of Desperate Housewives? I have an elegant tee that says Body by Twins (TM) in beautiful script.

I'd love to get this tee to her, but don't know which address to use of the many I've come across.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Alicia


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Why not try them all  

5 shirts might cost you $50 or so to ship, but the publicity you could get from having her wear/support your t-shirt line would be priceless!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Call SAG and as for her agents contact info. 
National Contact Information

Hollywood

5757 Wilshire Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA 90036-3600

(323) 954-1600 Main Switchboard
(323) 549-6648 For Deaf Performers Only: TTY/TTD
1-800-SAG-0767 for SAG Members outside Los Angeles

New York

360 Madison Avenue 12th Floor
New York, New York 10017

(212) 944-1030 Main Switchboard
(212) 944-6715 For Deaf Performers Only: TTY/TTD



Recorded Information

Agents List
(323) 549-6733

Child Actor
(323) 549-6030

Film Society
(323) 549-6657

Casting Seminars & Showcases Info
(323) 549-6540

InfoCast Hotline
(323) 937-3441

How to Join SAG
(323) 549-6772

How to Change Address/ Phone Number
(323) 549-6776

SAG Jobs Hotline
(323) 549-6023

Movie Access
(323) 549-6045

Young Performers/Coogan Law
(323) 549-6639


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks SO MUCH for the great info. I think I'll go for it and see what happens.

Rodney: your comment makes common sense, but having dealt (finally successfully) w/ big deal celebrities I know that it's very easy to get into a position where you're chasing your tail and can spend a lot of time getting nowhere.

They're so heavily protected that it can make the average person go completely nuts.

But, having said all that, I think I will give it a try! The other problem is since I'm dealing w/ someone's pregnancy I only have a short window to finally get in touch w/ her! 

Thanks again, Everyone,

Alicia


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

Can anyone think of a singer that is preggers? My family owns a bar and is personal friends with the largest Security firm in the Arizona, Ca, NV, NM region. 
I could easily get my clothing in the hands of a singer that way. 

Anyone know one?

Amanda


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Alicia,

You should send them to the costume designer of Desperate Housewives at the studio. I think the show is filmed here in L.A. I use to have that info but not anymore. Or send to her publicist however sometimes they keep them for themselves.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

RisingBlue7 said:


> Alicia,
> 
> You should send them to the costume designer of Desperate Housewives at the studio. I think the show is filmed here in L.A. I use to have that info but not anymore. Or send to her publicist however sometimes they keep them for themselves.



This is good advice. Wardrobe mistresses are the key to the stars.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you Everyone!

Yummy -- actually I would love to get one of my tee shirts to Melissa Ethridge's partner who just had twins. I have a very cool tee shirt for the moms of twins. Do you happen to have a contact with Melissa?

Thanks!!

Alicia


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

RisingBlue7 said:


> Alicia,
> 
> You should send them to the costume designer of Desperate Housewives at the studio. I think the show is filmed here in L.A. I use to have that info but not anymore. Or send to her publicist however sometimes they keep them for themselves.


I believe it's filmed in like a warehouse district in L.A. Teri Hatcher was talking about their set on Leno or some other show.


----------

